# صلاة من أجل المحبة 0لقداسه البابا كيرلس 0



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

صلاة من أجل المحبة
لقداسه
البابا كيرلس

" ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح فاحص القلوب ومختبر الكلي ،

 الذي تهب المحبة وتغرسها في القلوب

 فتشعر بها ونعرف قدرها 

وإن كانت الأجسام متفرقة في بلاد بعيدة .

 نعم يارب هذه نعمة عظيمة 

تهبها مجانا لإناس قد اتفقو بقلب واحد أن

 يطلبوها دما في صلواتهم وتضرعاتهم قائلين : 

( يارب أغرس شجرة المحبة الطاهرة فينا ) .

 نسألك اللهم 

أن تنميها أكثر فأكثر لتأتي بأثمار ثلاثين وستين ومائة .

 يامسيح الله ياغني بالمراحم احفظنا بيدك القوبة 

من عدو الخير الذي علي حين غفلة يكدر أنفسنا

 بالغضب ويجعلنا نتكلم كلاما يؤلم الغير

 بينما نرجع نندم عليه عند انفرادنا . 

وأنت تعلم ياسيد بأننا ليس لنا قوة علي حيل هذا العدو ، 

فانصرنا عليه ، والجم فمه لكيلا يقترب إلينا .

 وضع يارب حافظا علي فمنا وبابا حصينا لشفاهنا . 

إجعلنا أن نعتبر الإهانات

 التي تصادفنا من الغير نافعة لنا لكي نتضع .

 إمسكنا بيمينك وأحرسنا بظل جناحيك ، 

واهد خطواتنا في طريق الحق . 

ولك
 مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس كل مجد وكرامة وعزة وسجود من الآن وإلي الأبد
آمـــــــــــــين .

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*صلاة رائعة 
بركة صلواتة تكون معنا امين 

مرسي يا استاذ النهيسي​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مرور رائع أختنا الكريمه


الرب يباركك

شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا​


----------



## zezza (7 أكتوبر 2009)

امين 
امين يا رب استجيب لينا و امنحنا المحبة احنا فعلا فى احتياج كبير ليها 
بدل يا رب الشر بالخير و القسوة و الكبرياء بمحبتك 

شكرا استاذى على الصلاة الرائعة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــن 
ميررررررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

